
Erdős–Bacon number - BerislavLopac
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erd%C5%91s%E2%80%93Bacon_number
======
ColinWright
OK:

My Erdős number is 2:

    
    
        Juggling Drops and Descents
        Joe Buhler, David Eisenbud, Ron Graham, Colin Wright
        American Mathematical Monthly, Vol. 101, 1994, pp. 507–519
    
        Minimal Decompositions of Graphs into Mutually Isomorphic Subgraphs
        F.R.K. Chung, P. Erdos, Ron Graham
        Combinatorica 11 (1981), 13-24.
    

My Bacon number is 3 if you count television appearances:

    
    
        I was on Child Genius, S3.E2 (2015), narrated by Celia Imrie
        Celia Imrie was in Frankenstein (1994) with John Cleese
        John Cleese was in The Big Picture (1989) with Kevin Bacon
    

So my Erdős–Bacon number is 5.

========

As an addendum, I also have an Erdős number of the second kind:

    
    
        Cliques in random graphs.
        Bollobás, Béla; Erdős, Paul
        Math. Proc. Camb. Philos. Soc. 80, 419-427 (1976).
    
        The Height of a Random Partial Order: Concentration of Measure
        Bela Bollobás and Graham Brightwell
        The Annals of Applied Probability
        Volume 2, Number 4 (1992), 1009-1018.
    
        The 1/3–2/3 Conjecture for 5-Thin Posets
        Graham Brightwell, Colin Wright
        SIAM Journal on Discrete Mathematics 11/1992; 5(4):467-474.
    

So it's 3.

